
Hollywood Has a New Way of Getting Huge: Steroids - paulpauper
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/can-we-trust-action-heroes-crazy-body-transformation-stories
======
PaulHoule
There is nothing new about it.

There is a real transformative power to diet and exercise, but the diet to
expose your abs and other muscles like a body builder is brutal whether you
take drugs or not.

